# March Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote! Choose your favorite pics from our members 'My Favorite Thing(s)' 

It's Multiple Choice so you are welcome to vote for every photo that you like (select all the photos you like then click 'Vote Now').

A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

Special thanks to the following members who submitted photos that were ineligible due being a previous month winner or an insufficient post count: Kalhayd, mendenhall1, equinox, MattAndCooper, RND and Goldens Rock. We loved seeing all the pictures!

*1: Rob's GR's 









2: Atis









3: Otis-Agnes









4: smp









5: Wendy427









6: Julie Timmons









7: aesthetic









8: Amystelter









9: BrianO









10: rooroch









11: LynnC









12: Happy









13: Nash666









14: ceegee









15: Ivyacres









16: jennretz









17: Wicky









18: Otter









19: Mel









20: Max's Dad









21: dlmrun2002 









22: Lucy222 









23: Jessie'sGirl 









24: Anne Y.









25: Fattner









26: 1oldparson









27: tikiandme









28: fourlakes








*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This was a great theme, every one of these pictures made me smile as I set up the poll! It's going to be hard to choose a favorite.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Make sure you vote for your favourite from this month's collection of great photos!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Have you voted yet? There's still time to pick your favorites.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

24 members have voted. Remember, everyone can vote, even if you submitted a photo. The poll closes Monday 03-27-2017 at 06:51 PM.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

These are all awesome!!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

BUMPING THIS UP FOR MORE VOTES.....:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't forget to vote, 32 members have already voted. The poll closes Monday 03-27-2017 at 06:51 PM. :grin2:


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's Sunday morning and 33 members have voted. There's still time to vote before Monday 03-27-2017 at 06:51 PM.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Bumping up for more votes, the poll closes at 06:51 PM.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats to the March winner, Rob's GR's!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Congrats!!!


----------

